# Kid with neck lump



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello all,

I am a new to goats. A few months ago I bought 4 boer does and one buck from a local guy who was selling his herd. They are boer/ probably boer cross. He said they were UTD on vaccs, but in hindsight his animal husbandry was
lacking, so I doubt the animals I purchased were properly vaccinated.

Three of the does kidded mid April. One had triplets.

Here is my issue/ question:

today I noticed one of the kids has a large lump on her neck that is hard.

Everyone was dewormed with ivomec about a week ago, and vaccinated with tasvax as well.

My question is what could this lump be? Should I be very concerned?

Photos attempting to illustrate lump. Kids don't stay still long.
















Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks like milk goiter. The kid is getting lots of milk.


----------



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> That looks like milk goiter. The kid is getting lots of milk.


This is what I was hoping, but from what I read that milk neck/ milk goiter is soft. Have you had them be hard?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never had a kid with one. I'd just watch it unless the kid is showing signs of distress.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My milk goiters have always been soft, fatty lumps.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Most of my kids have/had milk goiters, but they’ve never been that big. They do always have a firmness to them, but are still soft.


----------



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

I would describe it as tennis ball hardness. It's not rock hard, but not squishy either. 

If it is not a milk goiter, what could it be?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My brain is not thinking right now and can’t think of what they are called but is it a solid mass or inside you can make out 2 separate masses? Again I’m brain dead and can’t think of what the balls inside are called lol but I know they can get large with iodine deficiency. I’m gonna keep wracking my 4 hours of sleep brain on what they are called but hopefully someone will tell ya or look up iodine deficiency 
But I have had milk goiters that large but I never remembered them being tennis ball hard. It just felt like a glob of fat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it might just be milk goiter, but it does seem a bit big.

Though it might be Iodine deficiency.
I would add iodine to the diet and see if it helps.


----------



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

QUOTE="Jessica84, post: 2126294, member: 7255"]My brain is not thinking right now and can't think of what they are called but is it a solid mass or inside you can make out 2 separate masses? Again I'm brain dead and called lol but I know they can get large with my 4 hours of sleep brain on what they are called


Jessica84 said:


> My brain is not thinking right now and can't think of what they are called but is it a solid mass or inside you can make out 2 separate masses? Again I'm brain dead and can't think of what the balls inside are called lol but I know they can get large with iodine deficiency. I'm gonna keep wracking my 4 hours of sleep brain on what they are called but hopefully someone will tell ya or look up iodine deficiency
> But I have had milk goiters that large but I never remembered them being tennis ball hard. It just felt like a glob of fat.


Thank you, I will look into iodine deficiency. It feels like one hard ball.

Also she is a trip. So should I expect to treat her siblings as well?

Im beginning to realize I have a lot to learn about these animals


----------



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

Also what is the best source of iodine that people use? I have some Betadine iodine 1%. Can I use that topically? Or is giving a supplement the way to do it?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Loveash said:


> Also what is the best source of iodine that people use? I have some Betadine iodine 1%. Can I use that topically? Or is giving a supplement the way to do it?


The liquid iodine you buy isn't in the correct form, they can't absorb it. I give kelp and a cobalt block for iodine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, also some loose salt and minerals have it in it, so look at the labels.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A goiter is an iodine deficiency. You could give iodized salt along with the minerals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> A goiter is an iodine deficiency. You could give iodized salt along with the minerals.


Yes thank you! My brain was just not thinking what it was called lol 
I also agree on the salt. It's a safe and easy way to treat them, let them pick and choose when to lick the salt.


----------



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

So if this is an iodine deficiency goiter then is it life threatening to the 6 week old kid? 

How would one get a kid to consume more iodine? They are already provided with free choice minerals. The brand is Right Now Minerals (bronze). The mineral is listed as having 200mg/kg iodine. 

I'm sorry for all the questions. I just want to make sure I do the correct thing. This little doeling is so friendly, I think she will be such an excellent addition to the gang. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They may simply need more iodine then what is in the minerals or, maybe because they don't need the other stuff in the minerals they are not eating it like they should. Also some minerals bind others and keep the body from absorbing them. Who know really what it is. But I know even keeping minerals with high copper I have to bolus like crazy, every 3 months and not many people have to bolus like that. 
But I found this 








So it looks like since they are just kids it's not the end of the world right now but defiantly something you want to try and fix. Just not while having a total heart attack over.
You can also get the iodine you have and paint the underside of the tail and see if you notice a difference. I'm not really seeing anything on iodine toxicity but if you don't see a difference after once or twice I would leave them be and just stick to the salt or kelp. There is still a chance it's not from lack of iodine but because she's a chunky butt


----------



## Loveash (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok thanks so much to everyone. I will go to the feed store tomorrow and see what they have. 

This forum is so helpful for me because there are not many goat people where I live, so even the feed stores employees are often clueless. They are generally quite knowledgable about other things- just not goats. 

I will report back!


----------



## thegoatguy:) (Nov 4, 2021)

Loveash said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a new to goats. A few months ago I bought 4 boer does and one buck from a local guy who was selling his herd. They are boer/ probably boer cross. He said they were UTD on vaccs, but in hindsight his animal husbandry was
> lacking, so I doubt the animals I purchased were properly vaccinated.
> ...


Looks like a case of CL.
It’s very common in goats and won’t harm the goat but it is very contagious to other goats. I would isolate the goat as best as possible until it bursts, then clean it (With gloves) and give it a good week to go away. Then sanitize that area and then you probably shouldn’t work any goats in that area for a good while (6ish months)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If it is iodine deficiency, you can paint the underneath skin of the tail, under front arm pits, in the connection,where the stomach and back legs join. Even paint the inside of the hooves, on the foot pads. It will help the absorption into the bloodstream.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thegoatguy:) said:


> Looks like a case of CL.
> It’s very common in goats and won’t harm the goat but it is very contagious to other goats. I would isolate the goat as best as possible until it bursts, then clean it (With gloves) and give it a good week to go away. Then sanitize that area and then you probably shouldn’t work any goats in that area for a good while (6ish months)


Hi Goat guy. This is a very old post. OP most likely won't respond


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, very old thread.


----------

